# charcoal in a offset stick burner



## zardrel (Aug 11, 2014)

i know charcoal is awesome for ribs(mmmmmmmm tasty!!) but its alot of ash, even with lump charcoal its ashes. if offsets have a side fire box door, then the advantage is that you, can load the logs into the cooker from the side. but why charcoal?? whats the point of it in stick burners?? im a teen and i have no clue why you use charcoal to start a fire, instead of kindling, tender and fuel. please help me under stand


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2014)

It will be  interesting to see what others, but for me it's just easier. Light piece of newspaper under a charcoal chimney and come back later. Also, creates heat quicker too.


----------



## zardrel (Aug 11, 2014)

me too, i tend to use just all wood, 100 percent, i get it going with a greased up peice of cardboard


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2014)

I am a Stickburner , it's a preference thing and (IMHO) delivers more taste for the bang . I started as a Stickburner in Texas as a Kid and it stuck .

I also enjoy the time spent with my Smoker ,tending ,enjoying a good drink or Coffee and visiting with a friend .  I can see the set and forget scene , but chose not to go there and I dislike the smell of burning "bagged" whatever 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

There's nothing like" Real Wood Smoke" bathing your food in flavor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2014)

I am a Stickburner , it's a preference thing and (IMHO) delivers more taste for the bang . I started as a Stickburner in Texas as a Kid and it stuck .

I also enjoy the time spent with my Smoker ,tending ,enjoying a good drink or Coffee and visiting with a friend .  I can see the set and forget scene , but chose not to go there and I dislike the smell of burning "bagged" whatever 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101        Here's an article for you. . .


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2014)

Hang on minute.....I'm not cooking with charcoal. After a chimney of charcoal, its all wood. Just like to use it to get the wood going.


----------



## zardrel (Aug 12, 2014)

yeah, i see but i use all wood


----------

